# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  طلب هام رجاء المساعدة

## المهندس67

*الاخوة الافاضل , انا لدي قطعة ارض زراعية بالمنصورة و كنت اقوم بتأجيرها لاحد المزارعين و انتهى عقد الايجار في 31-9-2009 أي منذ حوالي ثلاثة سنوات الا ثلاثة اسابيع و مع انتهاء عقد الايجار رفض المزارع تسليم الارض و حاول الاستيلاء على مجموعة قراريط تقع على الاسفلت و دخلت كردون مباني و أقام عليها غرفتان بدون ترخيص لمحاولة غصب الحيازة , المهم قمت برفع دعوى اخلاء و تسليم للأطيان المذكورة و مازالت متداولة حتى الان في محكمة اول درجة* *.*
*المهم أنه حتى الان أنا و مع أنتهاء العقد لم يدفع لي المزارع و لا مليم من ايراد الارض و من حقي رفع دعوى تعويض عليه لكن المحامي الخاص بي يقول انه لا يمكن رفع دعوى تعويض ضده الا بعد الحكم بأخلائه من الاطيان الزراعية و ان مدة التقادم الثلاثي من تاريخ صدور حكم نهائي بأخلائه من الاطيان و انا عندي خوف من ان تكون مدة التقادم الثلاثي من تاريخ أنتهاء عقد الايجار أي منذ 31-9-2009 يعني لا يبقى امامي سوى ثلاثة اسابيع لرفع الدعوى فما الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل ارفع دعوى تعويض الان قبل انتهاء الثلاثة سنوات على نهاية مدة العقد أم انتظر حتى الحصول على حكم نهائي بأخلائه من الاطيان الزراعية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*رجاء سرعة الافادة*

*شكرا لكم*

----------


## مروه على

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور

----------

